# Foto de raios - National Geographic.pt



## windchill (1 Dez 2019 às 12:15)

Olá amigos.

Na edição Portuguesa do mês de Dezembro da National Geographic, tive a honra de ver publicada uma das minhas fotos que captei em 2018, na Serra de Montemuro, que basicamente é uma das fotos 'irmâ' da foto que ganhou o 1º concurso aqui do nosso Forum, no inicio do ano.
Para além de uma orgulhosa distinção pelo trabalho fotográfico, é acima de tudo uma imagem de uma paixão que me acompanha desde sempre e para sempre! 




National Geographic Portugal - December 2019 by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2019 às 12:17)

Parabéns pela publicação!


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2019 às 12:19)

Uma foto "_de revista_"! Parabéns!


----------



## windchill (1 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parabéns pela publicação!





Gilmet disse:


> Uma foto "_de revista_"! Parabéns!


Obrigado


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Amanhã vou comprá-lo (se o encontrar no campo) prefiro o cheiro do papel (nostálgico para o papel fotográfico).


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2019 às 18:43)

windchill disse:


> Olá amigos.
> 
> Na edição Portuguesa do mês de Dezembro da National Geographic, tive a honra de ver publicada uma das minhas fotos que captei em 2018, na Serra de Montemuro, que basicamente é uma das fotos 'irmâ' da foto que ganhou o 1º concurso aqui do nosso Forum, no inicio do ano.
> Para além de uma orgulhosa distinção pelo trabalho fotográfico, é acima de tudo uma imagem de uma paixão que me acompanha desde sempre e para sempre!
> ...



Muitos parabéns!


----------



## windchill (2 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

MSantos disse:


> Muitos parabéns!


Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Dez 2019 às 20:06)

Parabéns Nuno, tanto profissionalismo, e dedicação só podia acabar bem 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2019 às 07:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns Nuno, tanto profissionalismo, e dedicação só podia acabar bem
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo


----------

